# post up a photo of your old school max



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

my first maxima was the second generation talking lady maxima. man i wish i had some photos of that car. it was blue with blue cloth interior, the lady blabbed her mouth all the time and to top all it was diesel. 

i ended up blacking out the windows, tossed in a big stereo and installed a small dorm fridge in the trunk ! lol ! those were the days !

post up a photo !
:cheers: 

long live the maxima !


----------

